# 5th mirror carp of the year..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeehaaa.. caught this spawned out female mirra from alum last night.. she was a spunky 13lber.. ran me into some bush, almost had me thinkin i lost her.. thank god i broke the branches somewhat quickly.. i shall call her "bushy".  


















also caught this female at 19lbs .. she ran real hard..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude....your expression in the last pic looks like you were trying not to fart  

Nice fish, one of these days I'll shake this fish funk I seem to be in and catch one :B


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish AK  I know you work for them.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish ak, that mirror looked really beat up. It looks to have few scales compared to other mirrors. Really cool to see.

Later,
marc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.. i think i was tryin to calm the fish down or something at the time.. she was a lively one on the bank..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

mirrors are special fish. I'm no carp expert and don't target them but caught about 7 last year including a nice mirror. All on lures. The mirror took an 1/8oz chartreuse rooster tail(I saw the water swirl, cast and caught it). This year I had a mirror on but it broke my line. Now that I've got a flathead and muskie this year, the next fish I want to catch is a mirra. Congrats on your mirror and 5th to boot!

I think the answer is no but do you do anything different to improve your odds of catching mirrors vs common carp?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its a chance game trying to catch those mirrors..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i know this is probably a dumb question but why do their scales fall off?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

They don't fall off. It's a genetic trait (actually two) that causes the irregular patterns. They scale pattern is unique to these fish like a finger print.


----------

